# [EVDL] Race Car Replicas - Superlite Roadster



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmm, I didn't realize the EVAlbum was for commercial advertising. Is
it common for businesses to offer their products here?

> So John, I see your post on the EVAlbum http://www.evalbum.com/1479 and am
> wondering about the chassis. That looks a whole bunch like the Writespeed
> X1 based on the Aerial Atom.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the intro, I was planning to announce the car to the EVDL in a
week or so, but I'm happy to start providing information on the Electrolite
Roadster DC Electric Vehicle. http://evalbum.com/1479

The Electrolite Roadster is a new designed frame and body, custom made by
Fran Hall of Race Car Replicas in Clinton Twp. Michigan, just North of
Detroit. Fran has modified the frame for me (Detroit EV LLC) to support 23
group 27 batteries, a few more would fit but we think 23 is enough. See
attached photos.
www.SuperliteCars.com <http://www.superlitecars.com/> &
www.Race-Car-Replicas.com <http://www.race-car-replicas.com/> are Fran's
websites. My website is just getting set up,

Fran builds excellent cars, with the right components, built for speed and
racing. If you can visit his shop, it's worth the trip. Fran also has
other cars that would make good EV rollers, the Superlite Coupe is not
available as an EV but we are working on a AC version of it. Fran's cars
will compete with very expensive OEM cars, these are not cheap toys, Fran's
cars are the real thing.

The Roadster is a very strong yet light frame at approx. 700lbs, with the
23/24 batteries we are going to be under 2000lbs. Body is its final stages,
and looks great. I admit it does not have the lowest drag but it's cool and
that's what we and hopefully customers will want.

EV Components:
Zilla Z1K, 300v
9" WarP motor (also testing with WarP 11")
6-speed manual trans with clutch (we are locking out a few gears)
PFC30 - with regulators
E-meter
Dc/Dc converter set up for aux 12v

Batteries sold separately
BMS choices are available with charger

Testing will be done with 23 Optima yellow top. I am also talking with A123
and Altarnano and would like to test the car with their batteries. I'd
also like to keeping the nano options open for customers. We're looking
for 0-60 in 4 seconds.

We are planning to build and sell the Electrolite Roadster, taking orders at
the end of January or Mid Feb once we get some run time data.

Car is priced at $34,999 as kit without batteries.

Please note that we are not selling a completed car, customers will have to
purchase and install batteries, thus retaining the "kit car" status.
(requirements change state to state) This status allows us to provide the
cars faster to market, it also means the customer is taking
ownership/responsibility of the final product. Unfortunately due to
liability we are not able to offer this sweet ride as a completed car.
However we will have the 2/0 cable ready to install and all other wiring
either completed or just plug in.

So look for more photos and data in the next few weeks. I look forward to
every one's feedback.

Thank you,

John Mogelnicki
Detroit EV
[email protected]




> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > So John, I see your post on the EVAlbum http://www.evalbum.com/1479 and am
> > wondering about the chassis. That looks a whole bunch like the Writespeed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover wrote:
> > Hmmmm, I didn't realize the EVAlbum was for commercial advertising. Is
> > it common for businesses to offer their products here?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it real?? The photo looks like an artist's rendition to me.

> I don't know the official charter, but if it's informative and
> interesting, and describes a real EV, I'm not offended. We know it's
> got a Warp 9, PFC30, 24 optimas, estimated range and top speed, weighs
> about 1 ton. That helps the EV community with a data point, that will
> be more valuable when testing provides real world performance figures.
>



-- 
If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
legalistic signature is void.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty neat looking.... and 0-60 in 4 seconds... pretty nice!! if I
could finance that as easily as a new ICE of the same price, I'd sign
up today... but as it is, I'll have to save up for a while. Still,
it's only half the price of a Tesla (even with a nice Lithium battery)

Z



> John Mogelnicki <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Peter,
> > We don't have a photo of the car with the completed body, but the car is
> > real.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Go to the company's website referenced on John's EVAlbum page and see the specs and photo's. It looks like a real Chassis.

http://www.superlitecars.com/roadster_spec.html
And the pics on John's EVAlbum page show a chassis' with motor and batteries installed.

That would be way cool to see these on the street soon.

We had discussions way back on the Writespeed as to wether it could be licensed for street use and concluded that at least in California it was possible since the X1 actually had plates on it.

John maybe you could comment on the licensability of this vehicle?

Mike

----- Original Message -----
From: Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, January 10, 2008 8:23 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Race Car Replicas - Superlite Roadster
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Is it real?? The photo looks like an artist's rendition to me.
> 
> > I don't know the official charter, but if it's informative and
> > interesting, and describes a real EV, I'm not offended. We know 
> it's> got a Warp 9, PFC30, 24 optimas, estimated range and top 
> speed, weighs
> > about 1 ton. That helps the EV community with a data point, that 
> will> be more valuable when testing provides real world performance 
> figures.>
> 
> 
> 
> -- 
> If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
> junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do 
> whatever I
> wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your 
> longlegalistic signature is void.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The vehicle will leave the shop with a title, it is then up to the customer
to register it with the state they live in. check out DMV.org info for your
state: example URL is for Michigan
http://www.dmv.org/mi-michigan/custom-built-cars.php



> MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Go to the company's website referenced on John's EVAlbum page and see the
> > specs and photo's. It looks like a real Chassis.
> ...


----------

